# Virginia ASA State Championship July 17-18



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there Marcy. 

What the world, myself and Dale are the only unlimited shooters??!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck everyone,looks like you should have a good turn out .I wish I could have made it ,but working until 12 am Friday and Saturday and I dont want to take 2 vacation days off just to shoot .Looks like you should come in the top 2 anyway Bob Good luck ,Dales shooting good .


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i was looking at some of the scores on shootarchery.com and noticed there wasnt as many people shooting 300 and up is this course set up really dificult or whats the deal? I was just looking and only seen a couple 300 and a 302 was just wondering if this is not setup like a asa or is it more a hunter course?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Fyi*

No it's not an easy course


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Fyi*



pseshooter300 said:


> i was looking at some of the scores on shootarchery.com and noticed there wasnt as many people shooting 300 and up is this course set up really dificult or whats the deal? I was just looking and only seen a couple 300 and a 302 was just wondering if this is not setup like a asa or is it more a hunter course?


We have a lot of really great shooters here in Virginia and I am very proud of all my ASA Clubs. 
We set our course a little on the difficult side but within ASA Guidelines. 

If we set an easy course people tend to complain. Our shooters here in Virginia are very serious and really like the challenging courses.

They feel that our courses make them better shooters by pushing the envelope for challenges and difficult shots.

All my clubs set a great course, if you want a challenge and to shoot with some really great people, come on over to Virginia and bring your A game.

Kudos to our clubs: Twin Oaks- Liberty University- Sherwood Archers- Coyote Creek.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well im hoping to come up and qualify and shoot it next year. Its a little ways for me to drive but im hoping to next year.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Awesome*



pseshooter300 said:


> well im hoping to come up and qualify and shoot it next year. Its a little ways for me to drive but im hoping to next year.


We look forward to it. Will love to have you. 

I think next years State Championship is going to be held at Liberty University, this may be a little closer for you.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Son Ben & I will be there!:shade: Just make sure the Chiggers have been banned from the property. :wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Chiggers*



mag41vance said:


> Son Ben & I will be there!:shade: Just make sure the Chiggers have been banned from the property. :wink:


I told the Chiggers to leave and as long as the ground isn't wet they may stay away. 

I am having problems with the ticks though, they just won't leave, so...

bring your bug spray OK??


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Count me in. I plan on coming up and staying somewhere close by. Any suggestions on places to stay. Cheap but nice somewhere around 50-75$ range would be nice. 

Open B is where I will be.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> I told the Chiggers to leave and as long as the ground isn't wet they may stay away.
> 
> I am having problems with the ticks though, they just won't leave, so...
> 
> bring your bug spray OK??


Might have to wear a Hartz Flea & Tick collar on each ankle. :dog1:


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

pseshooter300 said:


> i was looking at some of the scores on shootarchery.com and noticed there wasnt as many people shooting 300 and up is this course set up really dificult or whats the deal? I was just looking and only seen a couple 300 and a 302 was just wondering if this is not setup like a asa or is it more a hunter course?


I shot the course for the first time at the qualifier...and it was the toughest course I have shot all year. And I have shot just about all the local shoots within a couple hours drive from me.

Allot of down hill shots, ravines, tunnels, shade you name it. It was a very challenging course.

My score showed it that day..but I had a good time.

Allot of work went into putting the ASA shoots on....

Thanks Marcy


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pseshooter300 said:


> i was looking at some of the scores on shootarchery.com and noticed there wasnt as many people shooting 300 and up is this course set up really dificult or whats the deal? I was just looking and only seen a couple 300 and a 302 was just wondering if this is not setup like a asa or is it more a hunter course?


I think I've only missed one Coyote Creek shoot this year. 

For a local club shoot they have Hunter A and Hunter B classes. "Hunter B" is probably more like a tougher typical club "Hunter" stake. "Hunter A" however is a whole different game! On their 30 target course this stake may have 3 or so targets set over 40, maybe a few in the upper 20's and most will be between 32 and 39. BUT it's not just the distance that makes it a really tough and challenging course. You will have only a few targets where it's pretty straight and flat to the target. Think of every imaginable challenging target you've ever seen and you'll see each at least once from the Hunter A stake at Coyote Creek! The Open stake is very frequently within a couple steps of the "A" stake. There will be some "Open" stakes that are definitely stretched out. The "Open" stake overall I think is a good challenging course with some stretched targets. In general I don't think Coyote Creek "open" stake is as hard to a good ASA Open A shooter as the "Hunter A" stake is to a decent ASA "Hunter" archer. 

I shot with Larry Daniels and David Rash at the ASA London, KY shoot. Though Larry doesn't say much I recall him and David commenting on how long and tough the targets were. In my opinion it was a MUCH easier course and not nearly as long as the "Hunter A" stake at Coyote Creek.

*The previous 2 paragraphs applies to their club shoots only. I have no idea how they will set the stakes for the ASA Championship.* 

In my opinion, for the ASA State championship I think the stakes/course should be about what one would expect at an average ASA national shoot. The course should not be such that most archers in any division feel like it's much tougher than a typical ASA national course. A really good course doesn't need targets more than a half yard over max, ugly angles, or brush obscuring the target or even a bunch of real "easy" targets. Coyote Creek has great terrain for all kinds of good, clean shots without making some folks feel unprepared or frustrated. I expect folks that have never shot Coyote Creek will enjoy shooting the ASA State Championship there and not feel like the course is really out of their "league"............at least I hope not. 

 I hope some of what I wrote makes a little bit of sense to somebody!



crumbe said:


> I shot the course for the first time at the qualifier...and it was the toughest course I have shot all year. And I have shot just about all the local shoots within a couple hours drive from me.
> 
> Allot of down hill shots, ravines, tunnels, shade you name it. It was a very challenging course.
> 
> ...


Ted, I enjoyed shooting with you Sunday. Congrats on some fine shooting! 
 Don't forget to check your pin nocks BEFORE shooting!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Son Ben & I will be there!:shade: Just make sure the Chiggers have been banned from the property. :wink:


:mg: I'd worry more about the large yellow jacket nests!!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking forward to it, Marcy. Coyote Creek always has a good set up.:shade:


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

> Ted, I enjoyed shooting with you Sunday. Congrats on some fine shooting!
> Don't forget to check your pin nocks BEFORE shooting!!!!!


Ha...LOL..that cost me didnt it. That wont happen again...I hope. 

Congrats to you also...it was a good day. Had a good time both times we shot together.

See ya at the Championship,

What day are you going to shoot or do you plan on shooting both??



Kstigall said:


> :mg: I'd worry more about the large yellow jacket nests!!


Boy...we tip toed up to those targets didnt we!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> Count me in. I plan on coming up and staying somewhere close by. Any suggestions on places to stay. Cheap but nice somewhere around 50-75$ range would be nice.
> 
> Open B is where I will be.


Travis let me know where you decide to stay.I am driving up saturday afternoon.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pseshooter300 said:


> i was looking at some of the scores on shootarchery.com and noticed there wasnt as many people shooting 300 and up is this course set up really dificult or whats the deal? I was just looking and only seen a couple 300 and a 302 was just wondering if this is not setup like a asa or is it more a hunter course?


There course are not any harder than anywhere else.All the clubs that Marcy listed do an awesome job.Now if you dare come eat of TN better bring your a+++++++++ game or it will be a long ride home.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

If you guys are not scared you should come to the NC state championship this weekend after all I make sure I come up there to support you guys.The club has been working for a couple months getting things ready and its going to be a shoot to remember.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I will more than likely come up friday night...but not set in stone yet....


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be there with the Lynchburg crew, as far as a tough course goes.. Just don't let your head get in the way. If you think that "no they wouldn't put that Havelina at 41 yards" you better go with what you see rather than what you think.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Asa*

Well, the club president (Buck) and I went up to the club to start getting things ready. 

Not to worry everyone, we re-set the stakes to the ASA guidelines, nothing too far over Max. yardage:shade: I ranged every stake to make sure the course is set to standard. Those of you who frequent our shoots wil not find this course *too* tough.

I have to warn you the course is a bit different than what some of you are used to seeing at our shoots. Some new lanes are being used.

I searched out the bees nests and sprayed or moved the targets so nobody should run into any bees, except me of course.. I have a knack for finding bees nests. Lastg month got stung 7 times over the weekend.:angry:

I'm really looking forward to this shoot, I want to make it the best Championship Virginia has seen in a while.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> Well, the club president (Buck) and I went up to the club to start getting things ready.
> 
> Not to worry everyone, we re-set the stakes to the ASA guidelines, nothing too far over Max. yardage:shade: I ranged every stake to make sure the course is set to standard. Those of you who frequent our shoots wil not find this course *too* tough.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, hopefully Bob will bring the EPI pen, I don't mind sticking him with the pen but will leave it up to Terry to do the mouth to mouth. ukey:


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

John-in-VA said:


> Good luck everyone,looks like you should have a good turn out .I wish I could have made it ,but working until 12 am Friday and Saturday and I dont want to take 2 vacation days off just to shoot .Looks like you should come in the top 2 anyway Bob Good luck ,Dales shooting good .


If Bob will bring some more of those burgers I will stay at the truck and eat.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> I'll be there with the Lynchburg crew, as far as a tough course goes.. Just don't let your head get in the way. If you think that "no they wouldn't put that Havelina at 41 yards" you better go with what you see rather than what you think.


I remember shooting that target---just don't remember hitting it.



shootstraight said:


> Sounds good, hopefully Bob will bring the EPI pen, I don't mind sticking him with the pen but will leave it up to Terry to do the mouth to mouth. ukey:


If the EPI pen doesn't work (which is in my phanny pack just incase) *leave it at that*. Terry will be to busy throwing my bow down anyway.


Solocam3D said:


> If Bob will bring some more of those burgers I will stay at the truck and eat.


Well there went the competition. Thawing out meat right now.:teeth:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

There you go Bob Garented first place .Just cook up 40-50 burgers and Dale will sit in the Truck and eat or be to full to shoot .
Good luck everyone I hope you all shoot great .:thumbs_up


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> There you go Bob Garented first place .Just cook up *40-50 burgers* and Dale will sit in the Truck and eat or be to full to shoot .
> Good luck everyone I hope you all shoot great .:thumbs_up


I need time to shoot *both* halfs John.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> At Coyote Creek Archers,
> 3951 Riddles Bridge Road, Goochland, VA 23063
> Attention All Competitors:
> If your membership number is not listed on This Link: You must bring your membership card with you to the shoot.
> ...


The classes that normally shoot all unknown will be shooting half known?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your right Bob I didn't think about the 2Nd half


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> I need time to shoot *both* halfs John.


Had 6 Sat. and could have easily doubled that.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Good Luck to all and I hope you have a excellent shoot.


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Marcy, Is this closed to just the asa shooters or can anyone come shoot?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well how did everyone do havent heard from the VA shooters?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

pseshooter300 said:


> well how did everyone do havent heard from the VA shooters?


The shoot is not until this coming weekend.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

oh ok i thought it was this past weekend?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix said:


> The shoot is not until this coming weekend.


It was this past weekend and I cleaned it....... shot 30 up.






Ooooops, that was a dream I had.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

well NC belt buckle is mine now I am comming for VA,.:darkbeer:


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> It was this past weekend and I cleaned it....... shot 30 up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that's some fine shooting I hate I missed that:mg:



I'll see you this weekend and maybe your dream will come true:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> well NC belt buckle is mine now I am comming for VA,.:darkbeer:


 This ain't North CaroLimp.............


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> well NC belt buckle is mine now I am comming for VA,.:darkbeer:


Come up & have a slice.:slice: There's plenty for all!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Marcy,
Is the shoot open for anyone to shoot for Fun, or do you have to shoot for the Brand New SUV? :wink:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

pretty sure this is for ASA qualified shooters only


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> Come up & have a slice.:slice: There's plenty for all!


Oh we will be there saturday night.:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> This ain't North CaroLimp.............


you got that right with all the bs I have dealt with since the nc championship.Will you be there on sunday?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*ASA Shoot*

The Unknown classes are the same as the ASA pro/Ams which are:
Semi-Pro, Open A, Senior open, Super Senior, Men's unlimited. 

All other classes are either 1/2 and 1/2 or all known. 
Sorry my first post was a little confusing. 

This is a closed shoot and only Qualified shooters with current ASA memberships will be allowed to participate. 

We are execting over 120 shooters and although we hate to turn shooters away we feel that the Championship participants deserve to be able to shoot the course without all the fun shooters there. This event is just for the ones who took the time to shoot the qualifiers in Virginia.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*One more thing.*

If any of the Virginia shooters did not receive an email from me today. please send me your email address to [email protected]

I have some information to send over to all the shooters who qualified and I do not have everyones email address.

I don't want any surprises on Saturday. So if you have any questions please contact me either through PM or email as soon as possible so I can get back to you. 
Friday will be too late as I will be at the club all day preparing the club for the shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> you got that right with all the bs I have dealt with since the nc championship.Will you be there on sunday?


I'm currently planning on shooting Sunday. Did you qualify in Va? If so then roll on up the road........

There is a chance I'll shoot Saturday instead. I'd like to shoot with other guys in my class and if it looks like most of them are shooting Saturday then I'm going to jump in. I actually like shooting with strangers in real tournaments. I have nothing against my buddies I love shooting with them but it feels more like a real competition when I'm shooting against my peers in the same class.

Who all is shooting HC and when are you planning to shoot? I can shoot either day........ Speak up it's time to man up!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I'm currently planning on shooting Sunday. Did you qualify in Va? If so then roll on up the road........
> 
> There is a chance I'll shoot Saturday instead. I'd like to shoot with other guys in my class and if it looks like most of them are shooting Saturday then I'm going to jump in. I actually like shooting with strangers in real tournaments. I have nothing against my buddies I love shooting with them but it feels more like a real competition when I'm shooting against my peers in the same class.
> 
> Who all is shooting HC and when are you planning to shoot? I can shoot either day........ Speak up it's time to man up!!!!


yes we did and the guy that is comming with me qualified in hc.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*forgot*



treeman65 said:


> yes we did and the guy that is comming with me qualified in hc.


I forgot all about calling you last night. 
Sent you a PM.

Marcy


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Who is shooting Saturday and who is shooting Sunday? Don't be skeered to speak up!!

@Marcy, did I read where you guys are assigning groups?
:wink: Make sure to speed check everyone shooting in HC with speed bows like the Monster and _everyone _with a normal to longer draw!! The other classes and anyone with a mini-draw are irrelevant!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Who is shooting Saturday and who is shooting Sunday? Don't be skeered to speak up!!
> 
> @Marcy, did I read where you guys are assigning groups?
> :wink: Make sure to speed check everyone shooting in HC with speed bows like the Monster and _everyone _with a normal to longer draw!! The other classes and anyone with a *mini-draw *are irrelevant!


"Mini Draw" not exactly politically correct.:wink:
I assume the + or - are in affect too right. I'm 282 on a chorny that's rumored to be a bit fast.

Will be there Sat.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kent*



Kstigall said:


> Who is shooting Saturday and who is shooting Sunday? Don't be skeered to speak up!!
> 
> @Marcy, did I read where you guys are assigning groups?
> :wink: Make sure to speed check everyone shooting in HC with speed bows like the Monster and _everyone _with a normal to longer draw!! The other classes and anyone with a mini-draw are irrelevant!


Yes, we are assigning shooting groups and doing double scoring. 
The chrono is ready to go and I'm sure it will get a workout.

Marcy


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bob Asked*

Bob asked if you will be able to shoot the chrono first. and I said:

Yes you can shoot it first. that way if mine reads different than yours, you will have time to make adjustments before you go out on the course. 

Don't assume they will all read the same. 
Ask Kent....He knows all about that.!!
Right Kent??


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Who is shooting Saturday and who is shooting Sunday? Don't be skeered to speak up!!
> 
> @Marcy, did I read where you guys are assigning groups?
> :wink: Make sure to speed check everyone shooting in HC with speed bows like the Monster and _everyone _with a normal to longer draw!! The other classes and anyone with a mini-draw are irrelevant!


Saturday for Ben & me. My speed is 272fps with a tail wind.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Bob asked if you will be able to shoot the chrono first. and I said:
> 
> Yes you can shoot it first. that way if mine reads different than yours, you will have time to make adjustments before you go out on the course.
> 
> ...


*EXACTLY!*

:embara: Also if you put your bow up at the end of the shoot.......... Don't later go and retrieve it to shoot through the chrony just for giggles because you might find that it's shooting 289 fps!! :doh:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Saturday for Ben & me. My speed is 272fps with a tail wind.


:secret: No one cares if you are making "tail wind" while you shoot. :killpain: Just keep it clinched while I'm shooting!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :secret: No one cares if you are making "tail wind" while you shoot. :killpain: Just keep it clinched while I'm shooting!


I have an air-tite Depends that will save anyone nearby.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Anyone shooting "known pencil" ??:zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Anyone shooting "known pencil" ??:zip:


:wink: After 2007 effort was stepped up to ban that class from the state championship. :zip: 

- Those that shoot "known pencil" are known as "PDMF's".


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Anyone shooting "known pencil" ??:zip:


I already have my card filled out.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hope*

I hope everyone has a good time this weekend. 

We have all worked really hard to put on a successful shoot.

We are going to be very strict about the Rules. I hope everyone appreciates it. Our plan is to keep everyone as honest as possible.

I have received a lot of phone calls this week from people wanting to get into the shoot. Unfortunately I have had to turn some away if they did not previously qualify. 
We are expecting over 120 shooters this weekend and this is a record for Virginia. 
This shoot is for all of you that put in the time and shot the qualifiers. You deserve to have a shoot all to yourselves. 

I want the scoring to be honest and straight forward. If it is NOT touching the line then it is OUT. I don't want to see any 'line pushing" etc. That is why we are assigning "Peer" groups to shoot together. if a group cannot agree on the scoring of an arrow, our club members and ASA Reps. will be on hand to make the call. Their decision will be final.

We have listened to all of you and hopefully have implemented the checks and balances needed for a very successful and honest tournament.

See you all this weekend.
Marcy


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: After 2007 effort was stepped up to ban that class from the state championship. :zip:
> 
> - Those that shoot "known pencil" are known as "PDMF's".


Now that's funny! I'm sure everyone will be on their best behavior, even Bob. Gotta say though he's been shooting good as of late, I really feel he could be in the top two this year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Who is shooting Saturday and who is shooting Sunday? Don't be skeered to speak up!!
> 
> @Marcy, did I read where you guys are assigning groups?
> :wink: Make sure to speed check everyone shooting in HC with speed bows like the Monster and _everyone _with a normal to longer draw!! The other classes and anyone with a mini-draw are irrelevant!


shooting them all on sunday


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Now that's funny! I'm sure everyone will be on their best behavior, even Bob. Gotta say though he's been shooting good as of late, I really feel he could be in the top two this year.


Top two is my goal for sure.
I'll behave Marcy, I did get my parole officer to take the ankle monitor off for the weekend. Didn't want to frighten any young ones that might be there.:wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Top two is my goal for sure.
> I'll behave Marcy, I did get my parole officer to take the ankle monitor off for the weekend. Didn't want to frighten any young ones that might be there.:wink:


Didn't know they made those monitors that big. :wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*no problem*



Bo Bob said:


> Top two is my goal for sure.
> I'll behave Marcy, I did get my parole officer to take the ankle monitor off for the weekend. Didn't want to frighten any young ones that might be there.:wink:


Bob, I can just about guarantee you'll be in the top 2.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> Bob, I can just about guarantee you'll be in the top 2.


if he shoots eagle class he might even win.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Great shoot today!!*

Id like to give a big thanks to everyone at Cyote Creek for their time and effort. This was a very organized and well run event and the course was great. This is my first ever state shoot but Ill tell you guys it was very well done!!! Once again a big thanks to Marcy and the crew you guys did an awesome job!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Well it's in the books for me and it was less than spectacular. Guess it was one of those days. Got to meet and shoot with some great guys though.
Thanks for all the work you did too pull the whole deal off.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

does anyone know when the scores will be posted? Will they be posted here or on Cyote creeks web site?


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

It was a great shoot and coyote creek, Marcy put on a good one.

Thanks for all the hard work...multiple two day qualifiers and a great State Championship shoot.

My group was great to shoot with and I had a good time.I got to me allot of other great people also.

A well organized shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Everyone at Coyote Creek that worked the shoot deserves recognition for a well run tournament and for setting a challenging course! 

We all know it takes more than a little effort to set up and take down a good course. As well as having the organization to make it all run smoothly and to finish in a reasonable amount of time. Thanks to all at Coyote Creek it went off very well.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Everyone at Coyote Creek that worked the shoot deserves recognition for a well run tournament and for setting a challenging course!
> 
> We all know it takes more than a little effort to set up and take down a good course. As well as having the organization to make it all run smoothly and to finish in a reasonable amount of time. Thanks to all at Coyote Creek it went off very well.



Kent congrats on your win!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

crumbe said:


> Kent congrats on your win!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks to everyone that made this shoot possible it was well worth the 5 hr dr.
Congrats to Joe Pitts and Knet.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Marci you need to slow your chrono down,:wink::wink:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Who eles won there class


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EROS said:


> Who eles won there class


wes won open a
bo bob won youth girls


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

winners that I remember
Joe Pitts-semi
Kent -hunter
Wes-open a
Travis Belcher-open b 2nd place

it was definitly a course that you needed to be on your game.What the heck was with the armoured buck ? I have never seen that target before.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea the battle buck came from the crack smoking design team at the delta plant


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> bo bob won youth girls


Everyone has to win something.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> winners that I remember
> Joe Pitts-semi
> Kent -hunter
> Wes-open a
> ...


Dang, Travis has more 2nd places than Phil Mickleson!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> winners that I remember
> Joe Pitts-semi
> Kent -hunter
> Wes-open a
> ...


When we got to the armor buck someone hadn't bothered to put the target back together correctly after pulling their arrows. It was earlier in the morning with bright light streaking through the brush and heavy shadows. The silver "armor" on a brown deer was perfect camo for where it was standing! I'm serious it was the perfect camo. Between the dis-jointed body, sun glare, shining silver and dark shadows that was a  "What'daHellIsThat" target.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Scores*

here's the final scores from the Shoot. 

We want to thank everyone who participated in the Championship.
Next years shoot is scheduled to be held at Liberty university. 

We also welcome everyones feedback on how you thought the shoot was run. Set-up, Rules, Food etc.

Here's the final scores, I will also start a thread for the scores.

Final Scores for Virginia ASA State Championship July 17 & 18

Bow Novice
1.Steven Rigney 296
2. Gary Monroe 287
3. Brent Amerman 286 (3 12's)
4. Ian Rigney 286 (2 12's)
5. Matt poage 269
6. Timoth Amerman 258

Men's Hunter
1. Kent Stigall 304
2. Sean Kelly 280 (5 12's)
3. Stacy Bush 280 (3 12's)
4. Vance Stallard 278
5. Butch Talley 274
6. Brian Healy 263
7. Michael Boggs 243
8. Seth Armstrong 239
9. Daniel Simms 186

Known 45
1. Terry Rose 298
2. Rodney Hall 254
3. RC Campbell 253

Known 50
1. Shawn Perry 310
2. Jowl Lecker 294

Unlimited
1. Bob Williams 274
2. Dale Chism 272

Open A
1. Wesley Goff 300
2. Scott Branson 296
3. Jeff Tolley 283
4. Steve Bennett 282
5. JT Hurt 277 (4 12's)
6. Chris Shertzer 277 (3 12's)
7. Nick Sandrof 275
8. Bo Dunsmore 274
9. Dane Hanger 272
10. Edward Crumb 269 (5 12's)
11. Ben Stallard 269 (2 12's)
12. Shawn Bennett 266
13. David Morris 264
14. Mark Puckett 238
15. William Jones 236

Open B
1. Kurtis Russell 304
2. Travis Belcher 290
3. Kevin Motley 288
4. Jamie Robertson 287
5. Chris Anderson 260
6. Randy Briggs 259

Open C
1. Jake Leonard 311
2. Billy Ticoh 297
3. Ronnie Ralston 284
4. Eugene Manalo 274
5. Roy Cox 268
6. Travis Montgomery 256

Semi-Pro
1. Joe Pitt 312
2. Roger Almond 301
3. Chris Batton 290
4. Chris Durrbeck 289
5. James Crooks 283
6. Scherille Riley 254

Senior Open
1. David Mott 281
2. Roger Goff 271 (4 12's)
3. John Lewis 271 (3 12's)
4. Roy Meditz 266
5. Patrick Parks 263
6. David Butler 247
7. Wayne Thacker 245

Senior Eagle
1. Hunter Watkins 285
2. Ashley Duncon 276

Super Senior
1. Wes Stigall 246

Traditional
1. William (Buck) Jordan 227
2. Dennis Pickenpaugh 212
3. Norman Cruz 144

Women's Hunter
1. Holly Wilfong 267
2. Heather Jordan 266
3. Robyn Warren 264

Known 40
1. Kristen Allen 306
2. Marcy Reese 267 
3. Lindsay Miller 265
4. Tammy Ralston 254
5. Jennifer Billings 232

Women's Open
1. Mindy Rexrode 286

Young Adult
1. Zach Tolley 302
2. Jarrett Perry 293
3. Jonathan Manalo 272
4. Hunter Jacobs 247

Youth
1. John Connock 240

Youth Pins
1. Noah Hewlett 178


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Would have been nice if you guys had cleared around a pool in the creek so I could have soaked my dogs after shooting........ Get someone on it!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Ok*



Kstigall said:


> Would have been nice if you guys had cleared around a pool in the creek so I could have soaked my dogs after shooting........ Get someone on it!


OK Kent. How about a big cooler filled with ice?

BTW, Buck, Heather and bunch of others camped all weekend and they went swimming in the creek on Saturday night. 
The creek down by the alligator target.


----------

